

Google Nexus One Hands On - anderzole
http://gizmodo.com/5432678/

======
dangrossman
Lots of speculation, but the only official information we've ever gotten was
Google saying this was a development device to test new features. Where is all
this "Google phone to sell directly to the public without a carrier lockin"
stuff coming from?

~~~
martythemaniak
There have been some pictures of the google-branded manuals included in the
box.

